# HPFS support



## balanga (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone know if FreeBSD has any support for HPFS as used on OS/2?


----------



## tingo (Apr 12, 2016)

It doesn't look like it:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ apropos hpfs
hpfs: nothing appropriate
```
This on

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #2 r296426: Sun Mar  6 14:16:23 CET 2016
  root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

